

Cube - A Game About Google Maps - uptown
http://www.playmapscube.com/

======
jaysonelliot
This really shows me how far removed are interactive experiences in a browser
as opposed to running natively in an operating system.

Nothing about this game should tax the resources of a mid-level computer from
the late 1990s, yet when running inside of a browser, you'd think you were
asking your computer to run Crysis at maximum resolution.

~~~
skore
Running this in Chrome on Linux on a four year old PC - This ran very smoothly
and always stayed below 20% CPU.

------
theallan
This is fantastic work. I'm genuinely impressed every day when I come to HN
with all of the fantastic work that is being produced and very humbled at the
same time (realising my own limits!).

What we can do in a web-browser now, and the ability of excellent engineers
such as these guys to implement these is astonishing.

------
StavrosK
It's odd, it appears to think that my Linux Chrome isn't Chrome at all. It
tells me to upgrade.

~~~
glogla
While on my Mac Chrome it doesn't show anything, the map is just black. Or is
that the game? I'm not sure.

~~~
NathanKP
It works for me in Mac Chrome. (Version 18.0.1025.165) Basically it is a cube
with a map that has 3D buildings on all six sides.

~~~
sawyer
I can see the cube with 3D buildings, but cannot interact with it in any way.
Mac Chrome 18.0.1025.165

------
zerohp
Reminds me of Marble Madness.

~~~
mgkimsal
That's pretty much what I thought. I just wonder what the marble madness
developers might think of seeing this. what would they have said to using maps
of the real world with live traffic streamed in to the game to roll your
marble around?

MM was only 28 years ago. We've come many lifetimes since then :)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marble_Madness>

------
jessriedel
Tells me to use Chrome. I'm using Chrome on a Mac. Tried Firefox, and it also
didn't work.

~~~
emehrkay
works in safari

------
wizard_2
A great ad for the finer points of google maps

------
jlarocco
Never finishes loading in Opera 12.

~~~
spite
It does for me: Opera 12.00 alpha, build 3278, Windows 7. What's your setup?

